# Temporary cat fostering needed Bolton



## Laura Mccreadie (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi, I'm looking for a temporary cat foster home in Bolton or Greater Manchester for my beautiful Bengal X Mitzy. She is a very loving cat, she is 2 yrs old and loves playing out.

Hi have been given notice on my home by my landlord, my local council won't help rehouse me.

Looking for a foster home for maximum 3 months just until I can get a deposit together for a new home for me and my beautiful baby girl.

Please contact me if you can help.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I can't help with the fostering, but you mention on your other thread that you are being evicted on the 23rd. Have you been given the full notice time as stipulated in your tenancy agreement?


----------



## Laura Mccreadie (Jul 17, 2016)

Yes I've even been to court, judge sided with landlord was given a 2 week eviction notice


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Laura Mccreadie said:


> Yes I've even been to court, judge sided with landlord was given a 2 week eviction notice


Ah, sorry to hear that. Hope you get someone to help with your cat.


----------



## Laura Mccreadie (Jul 17, 2016)

Thank you x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If you are really stuck Laura you could try asking Rescues in your locality if any of their volunteers could foster Mitzy for you. They are sometimes willing to do this when owners are desperate. However be aware that most foster carers for Rescues are very busy at this time of year fostering nursing mother cats and their kittens. It is always worth asking though. Make it clear you are not asking to sign over your cat to them of course.


----------

